# Might buy a 84 gt



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

I was driving down this old road because i got lost in east Bloomington, and i come upon this sheep farm and I see this old audi sittin back there.
I talk to the guy and he says its for sale he wants $1250 for it
What I want to know is how much do these usualy go for and what kind of modifications are easy to them, it has the 2.2 5cyl turbo
body is in perfect condition and interior is OK, dash is cracked and seats are worn.
has 104k miles
paint is flawless outside except for the black trim
parking break broke on my test drive because it sat for so long
and the spedometer cable is broken and the trip odometer doesnt work because of that i think
I am planning on offering him 800 and seeing what he does with that
What do you all think about it????


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (grifffin12)*

There is no way it has the 2.2 turbo, and if it does, the motor was swaped in, it is worth more then triple what he is asking.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (yumyjagermiester)*

Hello Dave? Where's your classic Cut-And-Paste reply?


----------



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

So how much should i pay for this car?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

did you not read my post?







You better make sure it really is a turbo.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Hello Dave? Where's your classic Cut-And-Paste reply?

Didnt Dave travel to New York? Anyways, here's his CGT write-up









_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Welcome to the world of the "Type 85" Audi Coupe GT (based on the B2
platform). Yeah, it's not going to be the fastest thing around, but it will be fun. That 2.2 ltr inline 5 cylinder engine has GREAT low end torque. My 1987 CGT "Special Build" has the 2.3 ltr high compression "NG" engine which makes 130 hp, but has less low end torque. All 1987 CGTs in the USA came with a digital dash. You can tell whether your's is a Special Build based on some of the special things these cars had.
Below is a list of all the special features that made the 1987 Coupe GT Special Build (aka 87.5 CGT)unique from the previous Coupe GT's
* High Compression (10.1:1) 2.3 Liter engine, with 130 bhp. (NG Engine Code)
* 4 wheel disc brakes, 10.1" rotors in the front, and 9.6" rotors in the rear. Girling 54 front calipers, and VW style rear calipers.
* The tirm around the windows and doors was changed from flat black to being painted the same color as the body. The mirrors and rear spoiler were also painted to match the car.
* The 87.5 only came in 3 available colors: Tornado Red, Alpine White, and Anthracite Black. If you happend to get a Black one, you were lucky very few were produced. White 87.5's came with optional "white painted" 16-spoke ronals.
* 092 transmission, rather than the traditional 093. The 092 was built using larger inner CV-joint hubs, like those used on the later Audi's.
* The 2.3 Liter NG, had it's own unique exhaust downpipe. 5 pipes to 2 larger pipes to 1 collector
* Audi added an auxiliary radiator in front of the engine, for additional cooling.
* 2.3 Liter, came with it's own unique intake manifold with larger runners, and the cylinder head was produced using larger valves for better performance.
* Power Door Locks
* Cloth interior was OPTIONAL.
You can identify the NG by the word AUDI stamped into the squared off intake manifold. The KX/JT didn't say Audi on it and was rounded. If you happen to have a Special Build, count yourself as lucky. They are a rare beast, more rare than an UrQ. Only about 1,600 were produced, 850 imported into the USA, and who knows how many are left.
The CGT was voted as one of the best handling cars in America back in its day. It really handles better than almost anything else from the mid 80s, very tossable, lots of fun.
Mileage really matters little to the engine or transmission. There are plenty of 2.2s & 2.3s with well over 200,000 miles on them that still run like new and have never had major work done. But oil changes are very important to the car. If the oil
isn't changed on time (3,000 miles, always use either a Mann, Bosch, or Audi OEM filter) the hydraulic lifters will tick like crazy. This is caused by lower
oil pressure than is needed to fully pump up the lifters. Lifter tick is
considered normal for up to about a minute after start-up. The clutch
should, if not abused, be good until almost 200,000 miles. The tranie itself
has Audi 5000 internals and is known for being next to indestructible.
Overall the drive train is pretty much bulletproof on the CGT.
A loppy/unstable idle is also an common issue with these cars. It is usually
caused by a faulty "Idle Stabilizer Valve." But the good news is that many
times, the valve isn't bad, it's just really dirty and so gummed up it
cannot open/close fast enough to control the idle properly. The valve gets
gummed up because of its exposure to exhaust gasses looped back by the EGR. It's easy to clean, you just pop it out, spray it down with LOTS of throttle
body cleaner (like fill it with the cleaner), scrub it out a bit with an old
tooth brush, actuate it a bunch of times (by intermittently applying 12
volts to it) then flush it again with even more throttle body cleaner,
repeat until you can see that it's clean and the cleaner comes out clear
(instead of black). A rough but stable idle can be attributed to the need
for a tune-up. First just try changing the plugs, if still rough, change the
cap and rotor button. If still rough change the plug wires (about $60USA for
German wires with loom).
As far as things to look for, check the normal stuff. There are a few things
that could be "issues." The window regulators (if equipped with power
windows) are famous for failure. They use wire cable to lift the window.
These wire frequently fray and eventually fail from lack of lubrication. The
fist sign of problems is slow operation. If they move slowly, or pause while
moving, remove the regulator and lube the heck out of the wire and meal
track and reinstall, keep your fingers crossed. if the regulators have
already filed, there is no rebuild kit, they will have to be replaced. New
units from Audi are almost $500! But decent used ones can be found for under
$150. Stay away from aftermarket ones, from what I've heard they have
problems with binding due to the unusual curvature of the window glass.
Window switches and power mirror switches are also known to fail. If you are going through regulators on a regular basis, replace you felt window liner seals (the ones that the window ride up on. As they age and the soft felt part wears, friction increases greatly, overloading the regulator and eventually causing cable failure. Not hard or too expensive to replace.
One note of caution, almost all of the powerequipment (locks, cruise control, etc.) are vacuum operated. Sovacuum leaks may cause the accessories not to work. As I'm sure you know,vacuum leaks can be a pain to track down.
There really aren't many other CGT related issues. Look for things like
signs of accidents (that one got me, mine was cracked into in 1991, but the
repair is quality and the damage wasn't bad). If the shocks are bad, don't
worry, they are pretty cheap. The most common upgrade is to put on Boge
TurboGas struts/shocks, which are about 15% stiffer than stock and have a
lifetime warranty. They run about $250-$280 for a set of 4. Labor is a bit
high at 5.7 hours for install (but most mechanics can get it done in 3
flat). Look for tired ball joints (play), and worn bushings (cracked). Most
of the suspension bushings are pressed in and are pretty cheap to replace if
bad (unlike the ones on the Passat). If you are in the USA, don't expect much from the DOT headlights. They use a pathetic reflector and a pitiful 9004 bulb. If high
quality lighting is important to you, you can get Euro lights easily for the
car. They are available in H4 and H4/H1 style.
CGTs are becoming increasingly rare in the USA and nice ones are getting very hard to find. Even ragged out ones are frequently selling at or above book value. Mine
needed quite a bit of work, book value said &$1,750 if it didn't need any
work, but the guy wouldn't go lower than $2,000. From what I've heard, many
others have had to buy cars that need work for above book.
Now a little bit on modding your Typ85. Just like any naturally aspirated engine, you aren't going to get tons of power without switching to forced induction (turbo). But the 2.2ltr JT/KX engine does respons nicely to some modifications. The first mod you should do is advance the timing. If you run premium fuel all the time, you should be able to advance the timing to at least 12*. First set it to 12* and go for a drive. Do you hear any pinging? No? Try setting it to 14*, if you did hear pinging, back it off to 10* and test drive again. Basically, you want as much advance as possible without pinging. Other mods that will help: 272* cam, 2.5" exhaust with 4000 quattro downpipe, larger throttlebody from the 2.3 NG/NF engine, port & polish, balance & blueprint, lightened flywheel, etc. Basically you can do anything you can do on any other NA engine. A properly modded 2.2 KX should get up to about 130-140 HP. A properly modded NG/NF will put out 150-155hp. I think that's plenty for the lightweight typ85... Now if you want REAL power, you eed to swap the engine. You can swap in the engine from a Urq, Turbo 5000, Turbo 200, etc. Basically any turbo I5. There are disadvantages to doing this: turbo lag, more things to go wrong, loss of AC, having to move the battery to the trunk.
Well, what I had intended to be a short note of encouragement has turned
into a novel. Sorry for being so long winded. I hope all this info helps.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (PerL)*

Actually yes, Dave is in NY!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (yumyjagermiester)*

A couple of thoughts. If you get lost down some road in IN, and come across a rare car for sale I take it as a sign of fate from the Audi Gods.
The debate behind the engine in the car. MAKE ABSOLUTE SURE what kind of car you are looking at.
If you're positive it has a turbo engine, might it be a urq?
To the untrained eye, these are easily confused for Coupe GTs' or VW Sciroccos.
The most obvious way to tell is to look at the interior. On the center console, does it have a pull knob or knobs below the radio?
Does it have a temprature guage?
CGT's have a temp guage, and urq's do not.
Plus a drive shaft, flared fenders etc.
Dash swaps from a newer 4000 are common/ easy.
If it's an '84 urq it's the rarest of the urq's in the US, if it's a Goupe GT regardless of turbo or not, it's a rewarding car to own.
I would have no qualms handing over a 1000 bucks for a nice CGT.
The price of a urq is many, many times that. Also many , many times more rewarding to drive, many , many times more expensive to fix....but well worth it.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
If it's an '84 urq it's the rarest of the urq's in the US...

Actually the 85 is rarer. 2Bennett has one for sale with a 20v swap done on it. 
Sweeeet car.


----------



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

im buying it tomorrow for 900,
i got one more question, 
how much about would you think it would cost for insurrance for this car, im 18, no violations, and its gona be on my parretns insurrance


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (grifffin12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grifffin12* »_
how much about would you think it would cost for insurrance for this car, im 18, no violations, and its gona be on my parretns insurrance

Don't you think your insurance company would be more qualified to answer this than a bunch of strangers on an internet forum?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_
Don't you think your insurance company would be more qualified to answer this than a bunch of strangers on an internet forum?









no. Any and all questions that could be answered by socalled "professionals" can be equally answered by internet forum groupies.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (germanrox)*









Well I guess I stand (sit) corrected.


----------



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

i was actually looking for a general average of what everybody pays for insurrance. and since the people in this thread own this car, i thought that it would be a good base of people to ask... maybee im wrong???


----------



## MUNICH_VR6 (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

maybe i missed something but is it a turbo or not? insurance is dependant on many things like what kind or how insured you want to be. my 82 coupe is like $300 a year w/o collision and all that crap. it's also my third car, used for the winters.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Hello Dave? Where's your classic Cut-And-Paste reply?

Edit: PerL posted it for me. Thanks!







Yeah, I was in NY getting Recaro Trophy seats installed...


_Modified by duandcc at 9:16 AM 10-7-2003_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_
Actually the 85 is rarer. 2Bennett has one for sale with a 20v swap done on it. 
Sweeeet car. 

Sorry, the 84 urq is more rare than the 82, 83, or the 85 urq's in the US.
I'll have to post the #'s if interested. (46?)


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Sorry, the 84 urq is more rare than the 82, 83, or the 85 urq's in the US.
I'll have to post the #'s if interested. (46?)

Lets see them #'s!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (84cgtturbo)*

On a letter from Audi themselves.....
1982-289 cars
1983-240
1984-65
1985-73
1986-1
Well, I forgot the 1 86' that was officially imported to the US by Audi.
That would make it the most rare officially imported urq in the US.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (Sepp)*

So, what's the status on this? Did you buy it? Was it a CGT or a Urq? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

it was a cgt,
but still nice none the less
im uploading some pics i took today with my new digi cam
will post some in just a minute


----------



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (grifffin12)*


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree, sweet condition, hows it run?


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

so is it a turbo swap or no? engine pics?
-b


----------



## grifffin12 (Jun 29, 2002)

its just a plain jane cgt no turbo, no nuthin
but im hoping to research it much more and do a turbo swap of some sort over the next year or so, the local junkyard has a supprising many turbo audis.
but my main concern over this winter is to fix the small rust spots on the doors and wheel wells. and get the functionality of the car int tip top shape.
i also want to get the interior new too
do leather interiors from 4000's fit basicaly bolt on?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

The seats will bolt in, but do not flip forward. The door panels will not fit.


----------



## Audi_VW_Porsche (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (grifffin12)*

Pure jealousy...
Nice find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Audi_VW_Porsche)*

That's a nice car for the price..Great color.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Might buy a 84 gt (Sepp)*

Well







on you! 
Who'd have guessed they sold more the year after the discontinued them here. 
J.


----------

